# The Rummer



## strung out (Dec 29, 2005)

Anyone been there since it reopened? I went there last night (before the unfortunate events of later in the evening) and it's dead posh. Leather armchairs, an open fire proper wood panelling everywhere. When you go to the bar they give you a menu to choose your drinks from, really friendly barmen as well. They have a range of about 20 whiskeys and similar for other spirits. Lovely range of beers and ciders as well. _And_ they don't sell any of your normal household names. None whatsoever, all the beers/spirits etc are handpicked by the owners and blooming gorgeous they are too. Bloody expensive mind...


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 29, 2005)

It sounds poncey to me. A drinks menu FFS! Do they give you your change on a little silver tray as well?


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 29, 2005)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Anyone been there since it reopened? I went there last night (before the unfortunate events of later in the evening) and it's dead posh. Leather armchairs, an open fire proper wood panelling everywhere. When you go to the bar they give you a menu to choose your drinks from, really friendly barmen as well. They have a range of about 20 whiskeys and similar for other spirits. Lovely range of beers and ciders as well. _And_ they don't sell any of your normal household names. None whatsoever, all the beers/spirits etc are handpicked by the owners and blooming gorgeous they are too. Bloody expensive mind...



Er... I didn't even know it'd re-opened!    

Sounds like it's gone somewhat upmarket.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 29, 2005)

doesn't sound like the rummer of yore!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't like the sound of that.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 29, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> doesn't sound like the rummer of yore!



Damn right!   

When I think: _'The Rummer'_, I think: _'messy night out'_.


----------



## strung out (Dec 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> It sounds poncey to me. A drinks menu FFS! Do they give you your change on a little silver tray as well?


Extremely poncey! You're right, but I'm not averse to a bit of ponciness every now and then. They even have velvet curtains at the entrance instead of a door. Like I say, very poncey but the barman was super friendly, I think he must have been one of the co-owners, and he told us everything about the cider we were drinking, where it was made, why they chose it etc. Not friendly on the wallet but great for having a couple of posh drinks in if you fancy it.


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 29, 2005)

Ye gads a POSH RUMMER what ever next.

I have fond blank spots all over that place of old LOL


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 29, 2005)

I reckon it sounds alright, but then I never did like rough pubs.


----------



## JTG (Dec 29, 2005)

Is it still called the Market Bar over the other side? I had a shock years ago when I walked into the Rummer and found myself exiting the Market Bar on the other side. Never realised it was the same place 

Been closed too long, good to see it back even if it does sound a bit posh.


----------



## strung out (Dec 29, 2005)

You can only get into the place from the market side now. The side that faces the road is still all boarded up and delapidated. I think they've turned it into a small hotel as well upstairs. Not sure about that one though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 29, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Ye gads a POSH RUMMER what ever next.
> 
> I have fond blank spots all over that place of old LOL



early ripsnorter aye?


----------



## JTG (Dec 29, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> early ripsnorter aye?



Downstairs yeah?


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 29, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> When I think: _'The Rummer'_, I think: _'messy night out'_.


Heh. Well, I'm so old, that when I think: _'The Rummer'_, I think: _'mmmm...dykes'_.


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 30, 2005)

Blimey...the rummer.

I always went into the toilets downstairs feeling quite normal and coming back out feeling all Unnecessary


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

now the crown next door has been done up as well


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

good grief.

gent-triff-ick-ashun!!!

we warned them, but did they listen..?


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

do they ever?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

no


----------

